# Sunday's Show and Tell... 3/27/22



## jd56 (Mar 27, 2022)

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 27, 2022)

A friend found this bike at the land fill site he works at. And knowing my love for old rusty junk, he saved it for me. Mostly original parts Mead Ranger.


----------



## buck hughes (Mar 27, 2022)

light for Hop-a-long Cassidy bike.


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 27, 2022)

I bought this Montgomery Wards muscle bike at a Yard Sale on my way to the Flea Market yesterday...






























I have no idea what model this is & I'm guessing at the year...hub says 69 if OG to the bike...

My wife scored on Ephemera at the Flea Market, I just bought this Onyx skull from my wife's friend who sets up to sell crystals & minerals & such...






Happy Sunday Yall! 😎


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 27, 2022)

Just a few things this week. A killer fresh banana seat in one of my favorite color schemes, a awesome Chihuahua Mexico license plate and a nice set of vintage bars for one of my cruisers or maybe an upgrade for my Phantom but maybe a bit too shiny haha.


----------



## Hastings (Mar 27, 2022)

Picked up this decent 1954 Hornet late Sunday. Guy I bought it from found it in 1974 in NYC..hanging upside down in a garage of an abandoned house he was looking to buy. Said it was super high up at the peak. Real estate agent told him the clean-out people couldn’t reach it. So he backed his truck into the garage and stood on the roof to reach it. He didn’t buy the house but grabbed the bike for $30 bucks! He was sad to let it go after all the years but was downsizing and said it needed a home. He threw in a ladies Hornet.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 27, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> I bought this Montgomery Wards muscle bike at a Yard Sale on my way to the Flea Market yesterday...



Ohh boy , your hooked now. Better lay off the snacks after the safety meetings or you will be getting too large to ride those bikes around hahahahaha


----------



## vincev (Mar 27, 2022)

Ithis is a blast to drive.It really moves with the 15 speed....lol


----------



## vincev (Mar 27, 2022)

I found another one of these.They are annoying to play with,,,,lol....


----------



## JKT (Mar 27, 2022)

I was lucky enough to pick up another set of Command Lenses for a antique 4 way traffic signal I'm restoring.. they don't come up for sale often... I think I finally have enough for all 4 sides now..


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 27, 2022)

I scored some smalls for my cabinet, delta lights NOS, a cool little ruler, light, radio, horn combo and the neatest air speed indicator this was a cereal give away in the 1940's.

-mike


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 27, 2022)

Found this on FB back on January 9th. Was a 10 hr round trip away. I didn’t want to drive that far and the seller didn’t want to ship. He was going to be in Michigan at the end of March for the Barry Roubaix and could deliver then if I wanted to wait. So I did. Big thanks to the seller for holding his end of the deal, the ad generated a large response but I messaged first, the deal almost fell through while we were negotiating a pick up plan cuz he was being bombarded with offers

It’s a 1937 CWC Roadmaster Model 0726. Has a nice battery tube setup with Delta button. Delta Defender taillight, Delta Hornlite, CWC braced dropstand, Cathedral stem and Clipper speedometer. Lots of good parts on this one. Unfortunately covered in silver paint. The original frame and fender paint might be salvageable.

Would have done more work on it this weekend but snow is back after 70 degree temps last weekend. These pics are from Friday after picking up in the rain. 





Only thing I got done this weekend was cleaning up the horn button.


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 27, 2022)

Found some pic's of a dragster we found in a warehouse and rebuilt 30 yrs ago, it was built after the Munsters movie came out as a World of Wheels show car. We showed it for awhile. Can anyone guess who is sitting in it in the last pic.


----------



## kirk thomas (Mar 27, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Found some pic's of a dragster we found in a warehouse and rebuilt 35 yrs ago, it was built after the Munsters movie came out as a World of Wheels show car. We showed it for awhile. Can anyone guess who is sitting in it in the last pic.
> 
> View attachment 1595909
> 
> ...



Wow Big Daddy!!


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 27, 2022)

Yes he was at alot of the same events we raced at.


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 27, 2022)

This weeks small bike find.


----------



## comet (Mar 27, 2022)

I picked up this 1997 Klein Quantum Race bike on Wednesday. It has color changing paint. Gorgeous


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 27, 2022)

A big thanks to Mark Mann an Tom C for these G & J metal clinchers. Now the aging process begins for their respective projects.  Also appreciation to Bob U for these 24” drop centers with a two speed set up!  Now one of my baby Huffmans can be completed.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 27, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Found some pic's of a dragster we found in a warehouse and rebuilt 35 yrs ago, it was built after the Munsters movie came out as a World of Wheels show car. We showed it for awhile. Can anyone guess who is sitting in it in the last pic.
> 
> View attachment 1595909
> 
> ...



This is so awesome!  Thanks for posting.  Does the car still exist?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 27, 2022)

went to the Goodguys car show and swap meet yesterday in Pleasanton and got a set of Schwinn fat tire springer fenders for cheap and these funny looking "motorcycle lights" for 15 bucks.  😁 

anyone out there have the rest of the parts? these are NICE and will clean up well. there are minimal pits in the plating.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 27, 2022)

I picked up some great bikes in the past few weeks..
This Roadmaster was a bike that some of us were told "wasn't for sale" anymore at an antique store near me about 6 months ago..
Well,I few weeks ago I decided to give them another call and talked to them about it and wanted to think aboutit, and called me back the next day.. they were really nice people and were just overwhelmed with the interest..
I am thrilled to get it.. it was originally blue and white,but I don't think there's much chance in saving it..


----------



## genesmachines (Mar 27, 2022)

Ok, time to expand your horizons. I haven't seen any farm toys so here are a couple and an Ertl diecast truck I purchased yesterday. First is an early 50s massey harris 44 made by Reuhl, a small company that made only this model and a few attachments for it plus several models of combines. Unfortunately the muffler and air cleaner are broke off but the rest is nice and a hard tractor to find in good condition.   Second is an Ertl international harvester 856 made in 1968. Both tractors are diecast metal. The IH loadstar dump truck is super nice, made in the 70s? Hope you like em!


----------



## HEMI426 (Mar 27, 2022)

Brant I think it does, I sold it to a museum and bought it back a few yrs later. It was a big hit around Halloween. Then I sold it at a Halloween auction in Morgantown, WV. I was told it's now in a museum in Florida.


----------



## 1937Zenith (Mar 27, 2022)

1957 Schwinn hornet picked up just a few days ago.  Will be posting some updated pics soon after I clean it up 😎


----------



## Nashman (Mar 27, 2022)

Hastings said:


> Picked up this decent 1954 Hornet late Sunday. Guy I bought it from found it in 1974 in NYC..hanging upside down in a garage of an abandoned house he was looking to buy. Said it was super high up at the peak. Real estate agent told him the clean-out people couldn’t reach it. So he backed his truck into the garage and stood on the roof to reach it. He didn’t buy the house but grabbed the bike for $30 bucks! He was sad to let it go after all the years but was downsizing and said it needed a home. He threw in a ladies Hornet.
> 
> View attachment 1595773
> 
> View attachment 1595783



Unreal!!! What a neat story too!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Nashman (Mar 27, 2022)

Well, the postings from Cabers never disappoints. A mixed bag of coolness and scoresville!!

 I got a couple of Western Flyer X-53 fender lights ( one complete 2 tone blue and the chrome top for the other) from a couple of new Caber buddies. The bikes ( a 2 tone Blue ladies, a red and chrome boys) will be shipped soon to reunite with the lights. I had the lights pre-shipped so they don't get lost or damaged packed with the bikes coming soon.

The cast tops are like sandbag heavy! I fiddled around with my JC Higgins Colorflow batwing to adjust the level it sits ( actually tweaked the bracket on fender) but will keep it inside until the weather gets warmer. Speaking of sand bag heavy...with 4 batteries these Bat things are boat anchors! I knew that, had another one a colorflow before. I love them. Anyone has a spare original, let me know please.

I got a couple of Corvette tin cars from Ebay. Another very clean 10"- '68 Taiyo Japan battery op bump and go in a pleasant black and orange two tone with the box ( green and white image) and a really cool 8"- 1962 Bandai blue and white corvette. It was filthy and all the chrome was rusted. A dremel and wire brush cleaned that up, then soap, water, Turltle wax and windex/Q tips and it looks swell!! Nice interior details for a small car.

Also a large 14 1/2 " Cragstan/Tomiyama # 3 Firebird race car. I have another ( this one is #5) 7 inch open wheel Yonezawa/Tomy Japan ( an older repro from 2000) #75 coming from Ebay, but paired my #5 up with the HUGE vintage 1950's 18" Champion racer ( ok, I have 2 of those as well...lol..) for a picture. I got a nice 14 inch 1958 Buick ATC Japan tin car from a seller I've dealt with before, but I quickly noticed it's a repaint. We are trying to work it out. Trim is weathered, body and base are almost pristine ( a so/so repaint..but..) so it's a no brainer to me. Lots of other red flags, but I won't ramble.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 27, 2022)

Cool taillight


----------



## Colby john (Mar 27, 2022)

Found a muscle bike


----------



## Rustngrease (Mar 27, 2022)

Found a treasure trove of goodies at the burly creek swap this weekend,  pm me if you see anything of interest.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 27, 2022)

Some 











































bike swapmeet scores and few yard sale scores ..


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 27, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Well, the postings from Cabers never disappoints. A mixed bag of coolness and scoresville!!
> 
> I got a couple of Western Flyer X-53 fender lights ( one complete 2 tone blue and the chrome top for the other) from a couple of new Caber buddies. The bikes ( a 2 tone Blue ladies, a red and chrome boys) will be shipped soon to reunite with the lights. I had the lights pre-shipped so they don't get lost or damaged packed with the bikes coming soon.
> 
> ...



Headlights so cool! Never saw them before with the mid 50’s Caddy styling


----------



## Barfbucket (Mar 27, 2022)

I got notten ta sho except the §#|++¥ weather. It’s 15F, 40 mph winds, -15 wind chill and a 60 mile stretch of highway into town is closed because of a two day blizzard. The water in my toilet is sloshing around so much that a flush is redundant, ha, ha. The 14 day long range forecast predicts one partly sunny day, the rest are cold, windy, snowy and rainy. I can’t work on bikes in this and can’t go out to find any.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 27, 2022)

Barfbucket said:


> I got notten ta sho except the §#|++¥ weather. It’s 15F, 40 mph winds, -15 wind chill and a 60 mile stretch of highway into town is closed because of a two day blizzard. The 14 day long range forecast predicts one partly sunny day, the rest are cold, windy snowy and rainy.  I can’t work on bikes in this and can’t go out to find any.View attachment 1596310



Bummer. Sounds like here in Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada. We had a small handful of above freezing days, some melting, some sun, now back to subzero with snow and rain on Tuesday. Still mountains of snow to melt, then deal with the sand and potholes another 2 months.  Yikes!! No mosquitoes though and I haven't seen a rattler or a gator!


----------



## Rollo (Mar 27, 2022)

...  Picked up this centennial Blk Phantom yesterday for a summer rider ... 
... looking for some used Typhoon Cord whitewalls for it ...


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 27, 2022)

*eBay buy , thought I might clean and flip until I noticed the rack mount is toast, So I’ll turn it into a Hawthorne Twin Beam like my sister’s bike . Change rack & guard*


----------



## marching_out (Mar 27, 2022)

Picked up this old fan. I'm guessing the base is cast iron because it is outrageously heavy.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 27, 2022)

rustystone2112 said:


> *eBay buy , thought I might clean and flip until I noticed the rack mount is toast, So I’ll turn it into a Hawthorne Twin Beam like my sister’s bike . Change rack & guard*
> 
> View attachment 1596329
> 
> ...



Maybe you could use the Hawthorne speedo I have for sale on the Cabe for the boys bike?








						Reduced - Hawthorne ( Stewart Warner) not Cadet lightly used bicycle Speedometer ( 63 miles)  w/ NOS bracket $35.00 plus shipping. PAYPAL ONLY | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

Hawthorne lightly used Speedometer made by Stewart Warner ( 63 miles) w/ NOS bracket $30.00 plus ( $13.50) shipping.PAYPAL only F/F or cover the 3%.    This set up is close to Mint and would be perfect for that 1960’s Hawthorne or any other bike of that era. The back drive threaded ferrule has...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Tuxguy66 (Mar 27, 2022)

Bought a pair of Huffy muscle bikes. The Meteor is the one that i was after, but they were being sold together.  I will need to rebuild the wheels as there are several broke spokes on the rear.




















Also this Radio Shack Archer handlebar AM band radio.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 27, 2022)

Rebuilt a 1950s Sturmey Archer 3-speed shifter and am partway through rebuilding a 1950s set of British bike pedals.


----------



## badbob (Mar 27, 2022)

Picked up a dumb ugly girl's stingray in a trade yesterday..


----------



## BRad90 (Mar 27, 2022)

Last minute pick up today. I believe it to be a 70's Columbia Tandem based off the frame design and the pedal sprockets. Sadly it has been painted over. Green is coming through under the blue and all decals are covered. Wife wants me to get it at least rideable to try it out for the first time.


----------



## nick tures (Mar 27, 2022)

Hastings said:


> Picked up this decent 1954 Hornet late Sunday. Guy I bought it from found it in 1974 in NYC..hanging upside down in a garage of an abandoned house he was looking to buy. Said it was super high up at the peak. Real estate agent told him the clean-out people couldn’t reach it. So he backed his truck into the garage and stood on the roof to reach it. He didn’t buy the house but grabbed the bike for $30 bucks! He was sad to let it go after all the years but was downsizing and said it needed a home. He threw in a ladies Hornet.



very cool !


----------



## dasberger (Mar 27, 2022)

Got my much needed DOND truing stand from @Balloontyre.  Many thanks Ivo.   I also scored a gently used Yakima 3 bike hitch mount rack...  Craigslist score on my street none the less for the low low of $Free.99  Should come in handy hauling vintage steel on family beach trips!


----------



## nick tures (Mar 27, 2022)

really a unexpected week still cant believe i found this much !  some need some parts and swapping around but will be easy nfs


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 27, 2022)

I was in the parking lot taking two Schwinn fenders I had purchased to my car at the Pleasanton Goodguys car show/swap meet Saturday and I hear a guy say "Hey, you into old bikes?" and here is the end result of that question. there is a Phantom in there, along with 2 Cruiser 5's and two Corvettes. two bikes with (not Chinese) motors. my SUV was full of tubs of parts. I could have my own swap meet now.  🙂


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 27, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I was in the parking lot taking two Schwinn fenders I had purchased to my car at the Pleasanton Goodguys car show/swap meet Saturday and I hear a guy say "Hey, you into old bikes?" ... there is a Phantom in there, along with 2 Cruiser 5's and two Corvettes. two bikes with (not Chinese) motors. my SUV was full of tubs of parts. I could have my own swap meet now.  🙂
> 
> View attachment 1596642
> View attachment 1596666




So you're saying that trailer load is yours?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 27, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> So you're saying that trailer load is yours?



yes. mostly 50's-60's Schwinn with a JC Higgins girls springer bike, a "late model" Rollfast and another I can't read the Badge. there is more than what is in the picture.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 27, 2022)

going through the tubs is like Christmas.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 27, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> going through the tubs is like Christmas.




I'll bet! So you were on your way out and some guy just dumped all that on you?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 27, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I'll bet! So you were on your way out and some guy just dumped all that on you?




 he stopped me and told me he had a bunch of mostly Schwinns he has had for 30 years and he'd like to get rid of all of them at once.. he used to rent them to people out of a Harley Dealership he worked at that rented Harleys. he had all sorts of spares to keep the rental bikes going. I had to go pick it all up at his house.


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 28, 2022)

nick tures said:


> really a unexpected week still cant believe i found this much !  some need some parts and swapping around but will be easy nfs
> 
> View attachment 1596623
> 
> ...



Some great ginds congratulations Nick !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 28, 2022)

Rustngrease said:


> Found a treasure trove of goodies at the burly creek swap this weekend,  pm me if you see anything of interest.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1596244





December 1947 Boys’ Life


----------



## nick tures (Mar 28, 2022)

OZ1972 said:


> Some great ginds congratulations Nick !!!!!!!!!!



Thanks OZ !!!


----------



## MBlue6 (Mar 28, 2022)

Last weeks purchases.


----------



## Tuxguy66 (Apr 2, 2022)

Tuxguy66 said:


> Bought a pair of Huffy muscle bikes. The Meteor is the one that i was after, but they were being sold together.  I will need to rebuild the wheels as there are several broke spokes on the rear.View attachment 1596481
> 
> View attachment 1596482
> 
> ...



So, on the topic of wheel rebuilding, are there "good" spokes to buy versus "bad"(chinese?). Where's best to source them?


----------



## ADKBIKES (Apr 4, 2022)

59 red Phantom


----------



## nick tures (Apr 4, 2022)

ADKBIKES said:


> 59 red Phantom



nice !


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 4, 2022)

ADKBIKES said:


> 59 red Phantom
> 
> View attachment 1600989



It’s Monday and this isn’t even the latest thread. Relax Sunday will be here in another five days


----------

